# Does the TiVo Premiere support cable card channel scanning?



## ZildjianKX (Jun 11, 2004)

On my series 3, I have to manually go through 800 channels and write down which channels I don't receive, go into the TiVo settings and uncheck the channels, which takes forever.

Does anyone know if the TiVo Premiere supports cable card channel scanning? If not, does it at least support channel previews from the channel list screen so you can see if you can tune the channel or not? The current implementation is really poor.

This may sound silly, but I'm using this as my litmus test for buying a TiVo Premiere. If they cared enough about improving basic user experience to fix this issue, I'll buy one.

Edit - This is also annoying since Comcast keeps on adding random channels that I don't receive, so every few months I have to flip through all my channels and write down all the ones I don't get and go through the settings menu. This is a constant issue, not a one time setup thing.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

ZildjianKX said:


> On my series 3, I have to manually go through 800 channels and write down which channels I don't receive, go into the TiVo settings and uncheck the channels, which takes forever.
> 
> Does anyone know if the TiVo Premiere supports cable card channel scanning? If not, does it at least support channel previews from the channel list screen so you can see if you can tune the channel or not? The current implementation is really poor.
> 
> ...


With PIM you may get your wish, until customers get this TiVo I don't know how you will get the correct answer as the people that do know or could test out what you want are under NDA


----------



## kingkong316 (Jul 13, 2008)

lessd said:


> With PIM you may get your wish, until customers get this TiVo I don't know how you will get the correct answer as the people that do know or could test out what you want are under NDA


I hate that. I mean I understand it but it still sucks. Some guy reading this thread has the answers and he can't tell us.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

kingkong316 said:


> I hate that. I mean I understand it but it still sucks. Some guy reading this thread has the answers and he can't tell us.


Could be a girl (woman) also.


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

I hate to be cynical, but knowing how much TIVO cares about their customer base I would bet money on it not being improved at all.


----------



## ZildjianKX (Jun 11, 2004)

ciucca said:


> I hate to be cynical, but knowing how much TIVO cares about their customer base I would bet money on it not being improved at all.


Sadly, I agree with you. I think there is a 0% chance...

I need to spend the next 30 minutes redoing all the channels on my series 3 after my reset... *grumple, grumble*


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ZildjianKX said:


> On my series 3, I have to manually go through 800 channels and write down which channels I don't receive, go into the TiVo settings and uncheck the channels, which takes forever.


Umm, what? Doesn't the S3 have scanning? There's the scan for channels function.. That still works after you have cablecards, doesn't it??

Even if it DOESN'T, there's a much better solution (you may call it a workaround) to what you're doing:

1) go into channels you receive
2) hit Live TV
3) channel up a few times and keep track of which channels you get
4) hit LEFT on the remote
-> Now you're back into channels you receive
5) check/uncheck the couple of channels
6) go back to step 2 and repeat

Sounds like a pain, but even for a zillion channels I have, it seemed painless.


----------



## RangerOne (Dec 30, 2006)

On comcast, one interesting thing I noticed is that sometimes I receive channels that are not in the guide. When new stations get added, it sometimes takes the TiVo a couple of days to get the notification. There are also some stations I only get if I manually punch in the number. There is a doppler weather scan channel that's an example of this.


----------



## ZildjianKX (Jun 11, 2004)

mattack said:


> Umm, what? Doesn't the S3 have scanning? There's the scan for channels function.. That still works after you have cablecards, doesn't it??
> 
> Even if it DOESN'T, there's a much better solution (you may call it a workaround) to what you're doing:
> 
> ...


I'll have to try this out. It doesn't support channel scanning via cablecards... at the very least, shouldn't they support a channel preview within the channel list screen so you don't have to do what you described? I'm pretty sure windows media center does this, but it's been awhile since I've tried it.


----------

